# Think its time to change the Man Trans fluid - advice please....



## Campuscop2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

My manual has become increasingly notchy when shifting in 1,2,3. I read that changing the fluid may help with this. Whats your thoughts on the redline 70w80? Is there something better? hoping not to have to dump bot 0402 back in there as it seems to be crappy to begin with. Want something that wont cause my trans to self distruct or void my warranty. Thanks!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I believe that Redline 70w-80 is a good fit. Over in Europe, they run 75w-80 oil in their version of the M32 transmission. Another choice would be Amsoil's synchromesh fluid.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

How many miles?


----------



## Campuscop2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

24k mile


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

MT shift feel is all about the fluid. Changing it will change the shift quality. 

Have you checked the shift cables for slop? Rather, has your dealer blown you off yet for complaining?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry if there's an obvious answer to this question, but how often should one be replacing their manual transmission fluid? My Cruze is the first manual car I've owned.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Old MT Saturns recommended changing the MT's fluid at 15k miles to get the break-in metals out. After that, it was fairly infrequently. Every 50-60k miles after the initial 15k change ought to be about right. MT fluid is generally under much less stress than ATF, so it generally does not need changing as frequently.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Sorry if there's an obvious answer to this question, but how often should one be replacing their manual transmission fluid? My Cruze is the first manual car I've owned.


I am not certain, but I think GM said this should be another one of thos 100000 mile things. Check the owner manual.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

GM sells an excellent manual trans fluid that is designated for use in Corvettes but I don't know if it's appropriate for the Cruze. I had a C6 Corvette and it came with a factory fill of Dexron III. The GM manual transmission lubricant made the shifts much smoother, especially in cold weather. Like I said, it might not be right for the Cruze but the stuff works good in a Tremec.

There's something about whether a transmission has "yellow" metals or not. If you have brass or bronze parts then certain fluids are off limits. I wouldn't switch fluids without more checking. My Cruze actually shifts pretty decent so I'm not changing.


----------



## Campuscop2003 (Mar 5, 2011)

The cables were adjusted last July when the shifter was replaced. So I was told. The Notchy feeling is out right nasty when the trans is cold and not too bad but still there when warm. Guess I should have mentioned that earlier. 



sciphi said:


> MT shift feel is all about the fluid. Changing it will change the shift quality.
> 
> Have you checked the shift cables for slop? Rather, has your dealer blown you off yet for complaining?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

How are your brakes? The Cruze uses the same fluid for both brakes and MT. If you're only experiencing shifting problems when the engine is cold, there is a small possiblity you have air in the lines.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

obermd said:


> How are your brakes? The Cruze uses the same fluid for both brakes and MT. If you're only experiencing shifting problems when the engine is cold, there is a small possiblity you have air in the lines.


Shift feel isn't related to clutch feel, at least on a hydraulic clutch. The only exception would be yours, when somebody did not bleed the clutch hydraulics and the clutch was not releasing fully. One would know almost instantly if that were the case, as the shifter would be very difficult to move both in and out without rev-matching. 

The OP is talking about the fluid in the transmission itself, not the brake fluid used to actuate the clutch hydraulics. Brake fluid in the transmission would be bad news!

Our transmissions need a GL-4 fluid no thinner than a 70 weight, and no thicker than an 85 weight. That's what I've been able to discern.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

They dont even list it in the owners manual as recommended maint. unless I am overlooking it. I would say every 80K miles or so. I had a 1993 Saturn SC2 manual trans. and I NEVER changed the fluid and I sold it with 287K on the odometer! Still shifted smooth as silk. I would take it to your local dealer, sounds like a synchro problem! Probably the teeth are all worn off :/


----------

